# Aidan ate 7-10 raisins



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan grabbed a large chunk of pumpkin bread off the counter last night, and ate some of it before I could get it from him. He may have eaten as many as 7-10 raisins (I counted how many were in a regular slice).

Late last night and today, he has been lethargic. I looked up the toxicity of the ingredients I used, and sometimes raisins are toxic to dogs. He is going to the vet at 6:30 PM, which is the appointment they gave me after discussing the situation. The vet said that raisins are toxic to some dogs.

I am so worried! Last night, I didn't think about the raisins ... he was licking and chewing his paws, so I thought he was allergic to the flour (wheat) in the bread, which is a common allergy in Wheatens. I don't feed him anything with wheat in it. I gave him Benedryl this afternoon, but the lethargy has continued all day. He will still play, but only for a minute before he lays back down again. Plus he isn't eating (except the cheese I wrapped the Benedryl in). He isn't drinking as much water as usual either. He spent all day at daycare yesterday so I mistook the lethargy for tiredness last night.

Kidney failure and death can result from raisin toxicity... so I am very worried.

*Thank God I found these forums and that all of you are so generous about sharing information.* I finally remembered reading about raisin toxicity here -- otherwise, that would have never crossed my mind.

I will post an update when I return from the vet but that won't be until at least 8 o'clock tonight, EST.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Best wishes, thoughts and prayers for Aidan.....my little dogs ate grapes before anyone knew they were toxic.....they were tiny and were ok........ Keep updating.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Abbylynn. I appreciate your concern very much.

The vet didn't seem to think this is as huge of an emergency as I do, hence I have to wait another 1.5 hours. The other vets I called (at 4:30) were already closed, including the one I recently switched to. The nearest emergency vet is over an hour drive away, and there is no point in taking him there. Since I can't see to drive at night, and my husband works 1/2 hour away, we'd get to the E vet at the same time as Aidan's appointment in town is for.

What worries me is that Aidan is lethargic. Plus, today for the first time ever, he is peeing twice in succession when I take him outside, instead of just once. If Aidan is sick from raisins, I pray they can save his life. 

_Clinical signs: Vomiting and jittery (hyperactive) behavior are seen immediately to within the first 24 hours after ingestion. Diarrhea may also be seen, and the vomitus and feces may contain partially digested grapes or raisins. After 24 hours, the dog may be come anorexic, lethargic and depressed. Additionally the abdomen may be painful, the dog may stop drinking and urinating. Ultimately, the kidneys fail, and without aggressive treatment, many dogs will die._ http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/f/grape_raisin.htm

Aidan has not vomited or had jittery or hyperactive behavior, and he does not have diarrhea. He is lethargic, and he is not drinking much. He has been peeing. In fact, he just peed on my rug. He always asks me to go out, so that is unusual. I got him to drink some water a few minutes ago, but he didn't drink a lot. He usually drinks a lot of water.

On the plus side, a neighbor we hadn't met stopped over right before I called the vets, and Aidan was acting like his usual Wheaten greetin' self from his crate during the 10 minutes she was here. We crated him, or he would have knocked her over (tiny old lady).


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending vibes that Aidan is ok! He's such a cutie. 

I'm not sure about with dogs, but diphenhydramine (the active ingredient in Benadryl and other old-style allergy meds) cause drowsiness in humans. I often take them myself to help me sleep. Last Saturday, we gave Katie 1/2 of one (at the direction of the e-vet) and she slept all day; I assumed it was the Benadryl.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I gave him the Benedryl at 4 pm, 1/2 hour before I called the vet, so he is not lethargic because of that. Now I wish I hadn't given it to him ... but the vet didn't say anything about it when I told her. I also gave him a Pepcid (which we had left over from our collie) because I thought he might be nauseous from the pumpkin bread. Why did I think that? By now it has already left his stomach... and I am an idiot. 

I have taken Aidan to the vet several times for false alarms. Nothing was wrong with him except for having a worried mother. That's why I decided to see if the Benedryl would stop him from chewing on his paws. At that point, I hadn't thought of raisin toxicity.

I am very, very worried. Since my beloved collie had to be put down suddenly in February from lymphoma and liver cancer which had been misdiagnosed and treated as a back problem, I get worried whenever any little thing seems out of whack with Aidan. I can't believe I didn't think about the raisins in the pumpkin bread. I must be having senior moments, because I had been vigilant about not letting him near grapes all summer long.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

fingers crossed for your Wheaten. many dogs eat terrible stuff and survive all the time. I'm betting you guys are going to be ok on this one. 

I keep hydrogen peroxide for such emergencies. You can give a little (get the dosage info from your vet or evet) within 30 min and they will throw up the food. Ask me how I know. I've even scooped the sick up and rinsed in the sink through a sieve to count the raisins to account for them. I no longer allow raisins to be eaten in the house, they are for school only. I buy cranberries as a substitute, lol. But in my house my 4yo drops food all the time and there is no way I can catch every raisin that falls on the floor or into the seat cushions.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan is okay! His complete blood count and urinalysis came back completely normal. His ears are fine. Everything is fine.

Vet says _maybe_ he is allergic to wheat (pumpkin bread) or to grain free Nutro kibble (he had a few pieces of Nutro on Weds and on Thurs morning, for the first time). She said not to give him any more Benadryl because he doesn't have hives or swelling, but to give him Pepcid twice a day for nausea. I guess since he's lethargic and not eating his TOTW, she figures he is nauseous. He's still chewing his feet with the Benadryl anyway.

The exam cost $48, the ACE Canine Panel 2 cost $107, and the Urinalysis cost $42. My husband just about fell over in shock about that bill. It didn't surprise me, though.

What did surprise me is the vet didn't know how long the allergic reaction would last, given that it is one, or have any advice about how to treat it. I asked, believe me.

She said 8 oz of raisins would kill him (not for his size, period).

Thank you for your prayers and for being so supportive.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Whew! Glad to hear it!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I keep a sealed bottle of hydrogen peroxide on hand just for things like this. I have had to induce vomiting in one of my dogs a couple of times. One time he got into a bag of chocolate covered raisins, another time, chocolate covered peanuts. My kids keep their bedroom doors shut, but he managed to push the door open on those occasions and help himself to their snacks. (I only induce when I KNOW what they have eaten). Glad to hear that Aidan is fine. 



> I have taken Aidan to the vet several times for false alarms. Nothing was wrong with him except for having a worried mother.


Been there, done that! Better to have him evaluated even if we seem like overly worried dog owners.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad that Aidan is okay! I don't think you were being overly worried, I would do the same thing! Some can eat grapes and raisins without a problem, they have an enzyme that allows them to digest them. I still wouldn't take the chance. 

If you do get hydrogen peroxide, make sure you don't overdose him. We had one dog come into the clinic and its owner had given two liters of HP! That is toxic! I think maximum 50 mls is enough. At the clinic we also give activated charcoal to absorb the toxins. We usually recommend putting the dog on iv and n overnight stay. If the client does the minimum, (apomorphine to make animal puke, charcoal and maybe vitamin k depending on the poison ingested), it costs $180 to $250. But it's worth the money if it means your dog is going to be okay.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I just saw this thread and I am so glad that Aidan is fine!!!
Also, isn't there a rule about how long after a dog has eaten something, and whether or not vomiting should be induced? Given how food motivated Soro is, I really should know these things (and invest in some hydrogen peroxide...)


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Also, isn't there a rule about how long after a dog has eaten something, and whether or not vomiting should be induced?


I thought it was 30 min. Or 20 min..... I found out from my e-vet (over the phone) when my dog ate a few yogurt covered rasins.....


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad Aidan is OK. I don't believe that Vets know why raisins/grapes may be toxic, although end result is clear. I do think that Labs have had the most problems and with only a few raisins... as if they were kidney/liver bombs.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have hydrogen peroxide but I didn't remember that raisins were toxic until around 4 pm ... by then nearly 24 hours had gone by. I read about a Lab who died after eating 7 raisins. That freaked me out.

I really appreciate everyone's helpful comments and good wishes.

This morning, Aidan ate for the first time since the pumpkin bread incident. I fed him 2 small meals, 3 hours apart, 1/4 c. TOTW & 1/4 c. Merrick's canned venison holiday (name inexact).

I went to Petco and bought Aidan a squeaky spider toy, which has really cheered him up. He is a very toy driven dog, and likes nothing better than new toy.

He is still lethargic and is still chewing his feet. He has bursts of energy when necessary (barked at someone walking by, greeted us when we came home, played with his toy). I think he grabbed the pumpkin bread because I was on the phone, and what better way to get attention.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sorry....I have been gone last couple of days doing weekend errands......soooo glad to hear Aidan is alright! I can understand the panic. I do the same thing sometimes myself. Better safe than sorry though. 

The road to recovery is slow with the allergy and upset tummy sometimes in my experience. My smallest one Leeo has had a few close encounters of the scary kind ( like the time he ate all those fake berries off of the Christmas wreath.....painted ones to boot! ) and It takes him days to get his stomach back on track. I end up feeding rice, boiled chicken, and pumpkin for about three days......not to mention the horrible gas he emits while on the mend. Lol! 

Speedy recovery Aidan!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> It takes him days to get his stomach back on track. I end up feeding rice, boiled chicken, and pumpkin for about three days.


We were out of chicken, and Aidan refused to eat canned pumpkin. I bought a couple of chickens yesterday afternoon, and boiled one last night. He will have chicken and rice for a few days. I gave him some chicken last night.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh that is GREAT that he's OK!!! I am a bit behind in what's toxic to dogs.... My dane is like a human garbage disposal... he's snagged an entire 6lb chicken... ate it bones, stuffing an all.... and large 18" pizza.... loaves of bread, boxes of cereal, 3lbs of chocolate... and yes, raisins too. Kind of a humbling point having a wheaten now... that I HAVE to know these things!!! My coworker's dog ate some bread dough left in the garbage.... it hadn't risen yet... but it did in the dog's stomach.... they were too late and he died


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@WheatenDaneMom - You Dane sounds like a Lab  .... Maybe both are from the goat family...

"New" Poisons: Raisins and grapes ( The original reports said that a Lab at a few and died after a few days in the Vet's care. I think the kidneys and liver shut down, but the reason still isn't known. Since that report, I think a few other breeds died also. ... scary.)
Macademia nuts - The high fat can cause problems. One or two may not hurt a large dog.
Turkey Skin or Turkey fat - The high fat can cause pancreatitis, and can be fatal.
Onion/Garlic - Similar to Chocolate, dogs can't digest them - liver or Kidney problems. The flavoring does not seem to 
be a problem.
Cat food - Not toxic, but too much protein can cause stomach upset.

I imagine you know the other standards toxic substances....


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> My coworker's dog ate some bread dough left in the garbage.... it hadn't risen yet... but it did in the dog's stomach.... they were too late and he died


What a horrible situation. I'm glad you mentioned it though. My boys were making pizza tonight and there was a 3" ball of dough on the counter beside them. Why they didn't use it, I don't know. Anyway, I threw it away in our lockable kitchen trash can, and I told the boys what you said.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a horrible story about the dough! 

Since the topic of poisonous things for dogs has been so much on the forum lately I wanted to share this link.......I have it copied and hanging on my refrigerator at all times:


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1677+1684&aid=1030


----------

